# redirects



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm getting a lot of this today
http://happy.superlucky.xyz/bonus/c..._name=Desktop&tablet=4&rheight=768&rwidth=768
Two different computers. is it just me?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't see any of that. It might just be your internet connection right now.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, I was getting it as well. It just stopped with in the last 15 minutes. Two different devices.

Edit:
Now, I can’t like posts on two separate devices.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

This redirect has happened 5 times in the last 20 minutes.

http://www.facebook.com------------...cheboost=7677512926&buf=73.35.55.136&imgid=1#


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Me: I can't stay for more than a few seconds before being hijacked by unwanted ads that won't let me back to the site. 
It has to be something with your site, since I am not getting anything anywhere else.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

http://www.facebook.com------------...heboost=7677413225&buf=172.58.14.214&imgid=1#

Please: block this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Alla kidding aside, I repeatedly get redirected while using my Android phone. To some Verizon sponsored (gaming?) site.

My AD Blocker app. proved ineffective.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> http://www.facebook.com------------...heboost=7677413225&buf=172.58.14.214&imgid=1#
> 
> Please: block this.


We both are getting the same thing.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

This looks like a weakness on androids platform, unless iPhone users are getting it too. It is so annoying. I've been opting for not being on this site because you can't do much other than trying to get back after being redirected. The funny thing for me is that it only happens on the "enhanced mobile platform, if I use the regular desktop platform it doesn't happens, but the mobile platform it's visually better.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

It stopped, but it was happening on my Old and New ipad.


----------

